# icone token ou milk



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

Salut, je recherche des icones pour les dossiers sur le thème milk ou token. J'en ai déjà trouver mais il me manque quelques dossiers.

Merci à vous.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

SNOW.E2 :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

merci corentin


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Elles ne sont pas en 512x512 pixels par contre .


----------

